
Ron Minsky (Jane Street) on working with legacy systems - oxryly1
https://signalsandthreads.com/build-systems/#1458
======
poorclown
This poor clown carries the surname of a Once beloved AI founder who turned
out to have paedophilic tendencies on the pedophile island.

